Ask HN: Best way to sell unused domains without paying fees? - voisin
======
loumf
Take the amount you want, add in the fee, and use that as your listing price.

Registrars are the way people search for domains -- unless you know a way to
reach buyers more efficiently for your specific domains, it's hard to imagine
a better broker.

